# free giveaway build !!



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

:wave:now that i have your attention "free aint free" well almost read on. to promote building n tinkering with pan cars i,m gonna send you the winner some of the fixins to build your own pan car. here is the hook... you must be the 3rd member to claim the fixins and the winner must post a few pics of the pan car by thanksgiving thats it ! please post here saying "i want it". so check the picture. the give away consists of a doug morris brasspan, an afx chassis and gearplate and a bsrt .10 chapperal lexan body. as a disclaimer/warning this is a difficult build but i,m sure you can build it!! enjoy n have fun. i,ll check back tonite to proclaim the winner (if it goes by then)!:thumbsup: joe g


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

*I want it.*

Somebody has to go first. I want it. Sounds like fun.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I want it


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Do I win If I say I want it?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

ohh cool beans! i want it


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sounds like work to me... RM


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*and the winner is!!!*

jeez i wish i had 3 to give away to all that played! the lucky entrant is plymouth71! and hilltop is correct its a big job for a big man but,the reward is a really great running slotcar it,s well worth the time. thanx to all who played along.
joe g


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sounds like a cool idea and I think joegri is a swell guy for sponsoring this.
congrats plymouth71


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I just hope I can do the build justice


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh wait. do you mean Canadian Thanksgiving or American Thanksgiving...?


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

plymouth71 said:


> Oh wait. do you mean Canadian Thanksgiving or American Thanksgiving...?


lol :dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

How's the build going? :lol: Can't wait for the pix! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

It will take two full weeks just to get it through the Canadian mail service. You Canadians have to be a patient bunch. I would die waiting two weeks for something.

I am confident Plymouth71 will do an awesome job. I saw his pickup trucks on another post. They were awesome.

Thank you to Joegri for sponsoring this. Contests are great.

I once won a car from Hadaslot for guessing what was in a picture. I still have that car.

Old Blue


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Old Blue. What was that I sent you? I forgot. Got some resin casts layin around. Way more fun to give away than sell on ebay.:thumbsup:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

You sent me a red white and blue AFX Javelin. It was just the body and no chassis, but it is still in my collection with a story behind it. I hang on to any car that is given to me. If I buy it then it is my decision whether to keep or trade. 

Are you coming to St. Louis for the slot car show in November? You should consider.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

old blue said:


> I am confident Plymouth71 will do an awesome job. I saw his pickup trucks on another post. They were awesome.
> 
> Old Blue


Thanks, but my talent has been making things look good, this will be my first foray into chassis building.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well the package arrived. I just realized I might be in over my head LoL. I don't have any t-jet armatures. I haven't had a chance to look for any gear plates, but will an AFX one fit? I don't have a gear press either.

I think I will follow this build...

http://www.riggenho.com/example1.htm


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*package!!*

wow glad it got to you plymouth! yes an afx gearplate will fit fine. also google hardincreek slotcars and look up doug morris builds. there you will find a very good step by step how to build that chassis. good luck to you and keep us posted along the way. should you get jammed up there is lots of help here to get you going again!


----------

